# بخش دانش آموزی > پرسش و پاسخ دانش آموزی > مشکلات کنکوریها (استرس، تست زنی و مطالعه) >  استرس

## بیات

سلام من امسال کنکور دادم ولی از نتیجه راضی نیستم خونده بودم ولی نتیجه نگرفتم بنظرخودم مشکل ازاینکه سرجلسه استرس شدید دارم زبانوتو ازمون ازمایشی50می زدم ولی سرجلسه کنکور استرس گرفتم5درصدزدم استرسم طوریه که بعضی گزینه ها روانگار نمیبینم لطفا برا سال اینده کمکم کنید

----------


## Shayan

یکم ب خودتون مسلط باشید خوب! اگه خوب خونده باشید دلیلی برای استرس تا اینقدر نیست. البته استرس تا حدیش طبیعیه و مفید.

----------


## diva232

با سلام . آیا فارغ التحصیل رشته مهندسی کامپیوتر (نرم افزار ) می تونه در آزمون کارشناسی ارشد عکاسی شرکت کنه؟؟؟ پیشاپیش از پاسخ شما سپاسگزارم.

----------


## بیات

> یکم ب خودتون مسلط باشید خوب! اگه خوب خونده باشید دلیلی برای استرس تا اینقدر نیست. البته استرس تا حدیش طبیعیه و مفید.


خوب خوندم زبانم بدون خوندنم خوب بوده باکلمات اشنایی دارم معنی خیلی از کلماتوبلدم ولی نمیدونم چرا استرس نمیذاره گزینه درستوبزنم نمیدونم چطوری تمرکز داشته باشم راهنماییم کنید

----------


## Shayan

ببینید شما اگه منظورتون زبان انگلیسی هست فقط از ابتدای سال کتاب های دکتر شهاب اناری رو بگیرید و مطالعه کنید.
در انگلیسی کنکور لغات محدود هست. قواعد هم همینطور.
البته سوالات سلیقه ای هم زیاد هست.

----------


## بیات

اره منظورم زبان انگلیسیه اسم کتاب دکتراناری چیه  امسال میخام بابرنامه کانون از اول مهر بخونم خوبه

----------


## Shayan

کتاب مبتکران زبان پیش تالیف ایشون و کتاب درک مطلب مبتکران باز هم تالیف ایشون. زبان 3 فکر نمی کنم نیازی باشه ولی اگه لازم میدونین اونم بخرین. امید که مشکلتون حل بشه

----------


## بیات

من کتاب جامع زبان خیلی سبزومیخونم گرامرو عالی توضیح داده بنظرت چطوره

----------


## Shayan

بهترین کتاب در حال حاضر کتاب دکتر اناری هست. اگه این کتابی که می خونید عالی هست و بازم استرس دارین دیگه استرستون بیخوده. اونم زبان انگلیسی!!!!!!!!!!!

----------


## بیات

گرامرش عالیه.یعنی من گرامرواز این کتاب میفهمم ولی امسال زیاد ازش استفاده نکردم استرسم بزرگترین مشکلمه که برای تمام درسام دارم  ولی توزبانم خیلی تاثیرگذاشت میتونی کمکم کنی یانه

----------


## Shayan

برای اینکه استرستون رو برطرف کنید اول باید دلیلش رو پیدا کنید که ظاهراً خودتون هم نمی دونیدش!

----------


## صبوادلا

باسلام و عرض ادب
ببخشید استرس من بیش از انداره هست برای رفعش چیکار کنم
به طوری که نمرات کلاسی ام عالیه ولی تو ترم کلی خراب کردم معدل شد 19.79

----------


## afshar

> سلام من امسال کنکور دادم ولی از نتیجه راضی نیستم خونده بودم ولی نتیجه نگرفتم بنظرخودم مشکل ازاینکه سرجلسه استرس شدید دارم زبانوتو ازمون ازمایشی50می زدم ولی سرجلسه کنکور استرس گرفتم5درصدزدم استرسم طوریه که بعضی گزینه ها روانگار نمیبینم لطفا برا سال اینده کمکم کنید


سلام . شرایط سر جلسه آزمون که همون سوالات زمان دار و ترکیبی و مبحثی هستن باید بارها بارها تکرار بشن . امسال سعی کن در شرایط استاندارد آزمون زیاد از خودت امتحان بگیری . نا امید نشو ... حتما حکمتی بوده .  بهتر کار کن و با امید تر

----------


## ثبت نام نشده

> برای اینکه استرستون رو برطرف کنید اول باید دلیلش رو پیدا کنید که ظاهراً خودتون هم نمی دونیدش!


فک کنم چون زیادازخودم زیادازمون نگرفتم وبه زبان اهمیت زیادی ندادم چون فک میکردم خودم زبانوبلدم

----------


## Shayan

خوب پس آزمون هاتون رو بیشتر کنید. البته زبان کنکور سبک خاصی داره و زیاد به سطح دانش شما از زبان انگلیسی مربوط نیست، به خصوص که گاهی در درک مطلب ها احتیاج به علومی چون "علم غیب" و "پیشگویی" نیاز خواهید داشت. اما در کل برای زبان پیشنهاد می کنم کنکور های زبان خارجه رو هم بررسی کنید. چون سطح بالایی دارند و تقریباً در حد سوالات سخت گروه ریاضی و تجربی هستند. یه نگاه کنید ضرر نمی کنید.

موفق باشید

----------


## صبوادلا

> برای اینکه استرستون رو برطرف کنید اول باید دلیلش رو پیدا کنید که ظاهراً خودتون هم نمی دونیدش!


سلام فک کنم دلیل استرس من ترس از شکست باشه
نمونه اش یه مسابقه ای بود که مطمئن بودم حالا اول نشم به فینال می زسیدم ولی خوب از ترس شکست شرکت نکردم...

----------


## Shayan

> سلام فک کنم دلیل استرس من ترس از شکست باشه
> نمونه اش یه مسابقه ای بود که مطمئن بودم حالا اول نشم به فینال می زسیدم ولی خوب از ترس شکست شرکت نکردم...


با سلام خدمت شما دوست گرامی. اول اینکه تو کنکور اول شدن زیاد مهم نیست. تو کنکور باید سعی کنی جزو "بازه" برتر باشی. مثلاً کارنامه رتبه های 1 تا 30 و 30 تا 80 و ... تقریباً یکی هستن. و همچنین هزار اتفاق ممکنه بیفته. شما زحمتتون رو بکشید و بقیش رو بسپارید به خدا. در مورد معدلتون یادتون باشه کنکور با امتحانات تشریحی خیلی متفاوت هست. سطح علمی لازم براش هم به شدت بالاتره. برای رفع استرستون خوب بخونید و زیاد آزمون بدید. هر بار که آزمون میدید یه تجربه هست. یه بار شرایطی که براتون سخت هست رو می بینید و میتونید راه حلی مخصوص به خودتان برایش برنامه ریزی کنید.

موفق باشید

----------


## ثبت نام نشده

سبک خاص زبان چیه؟ شماکه ادمو میترسونید

----------


## Shayan

دلیلی نداره بترسین. اگه خوب بخونید قطعاً درصد بالایی می زنید. ولی خوب وجود سوالات سلیقه ای باعث میشه که 100 زدن براتون حتمی نباشه. اونم زیاد پیش نمیاد نگران نباشید.

----------


## بیات

من صددرصدکه نمیخام بزنم 50 بسه میتونم 50 بزنم؟میشه چندسوال درمورددرس خوندنتون بپرسم؟؟

----------


## Shayan

ببینید 50 که سهله اگه خوب بخونید فقط 4 سوال در بخش های درک مطلب می تونن سلیقه ای باشند که فوق فوقش 2 تاشون سلیقه ای هست! بقیه موارد رو به احتمال 99% جواب میدین!

----------


## بیات

میتونم چندسوال شخصی درمورددرس خوندنتون بپرسم؟؟؟؟؟؟؟برام مهمه

----------


## Shayan

برای ارتباط با من نرم افزار یاهو مسنجر رو نصب کنید، با id خود وارد شوید و بعد روی عکس امضای من کلیک کنید.

----------


## shjafari92

> من صددرصدکه نمیخام بزنم 50 بسه میتونم 50 بزنم؟میشه چندسوال درمورددرس خوندنتون بپرسم؟؟


سلام دوست عزیز 
چرا 50؟؟؟؟؟!!چرا خودتون رو دست کم میگیرید!!!این 50زدن رو هدف قرار بدین امــــــــــــــــــــــا در کنکورهای آزمایشی که کم کم این درصد رو افزایش بدید تا در کنکور اصلی ان شاالله نتیجه بسیار خوبی کسب کنید..
واسه پیدا کردن دلیل استرستون پیشنهاد میکنم یکبار در آرامش کامل یه آزمون از خودتون بگیرید دفعه بعد شرایط آزمون رو مهیا کنید و آزمون بگیرید از خودتون پشت میز نشستن و...فضای آرام و.... بعد ببینید نتیجه تا چه حد تحت تاثیر جو بوده یا اینکه اگر مبحثی رو بلدید اما بخاطر بی دقتی سوالا رئ اشتباه پاسخ میدید سعی کنید بی دقتی هاتون رو وقتی میخواید آزمون بدید به خودتون یادآوری کنید مثلا اینکه گزینه ها جابجا دیده میشه...سوال درست خونده نمیشه.....ویا هرچیز دیگه ای   
با این چنین روشهایی سعی کنید دلیل استرستون رو پیدا کنید و در آزمونهای آزمایشی سعی در رفع آن بنمایید تا ان شاالله کنکور اصلی رو با آرامش پشت سر بگذارید.
با ارزوی موفقیت برای شما و همه ی کنکوریهای عزیز

----------


## Shayan

موافقم. برای درسی مثل زبان که 50 واقعآً درصد بدی هست.

----------


## بیات

نمیشه همین جابپرسم؟سوالام درسین

----------


## بیات

سلام خسته نباشیدبخاطرپاسخ جامعتون .من چون خودمومیشناسم میگم 50اخه من اصلن وقت نمیکنم به سوالای ردینگ زبان جواب بدم توعمومیاکم میارم همشم بخاطرادبیاتمه

----------


## Shayan

اگه سوالاتون درسی هست اینجا تو بخش مربوط به همون درس بپرسید ولی اگه در مورد نحوه درس خوندن هست من مشاور نیستم و اگه می خواین راجع به درس خوندنم سوالی بپرسید از همون راهی که گفتم (یعنی کلیک بر روی عکس امضام) باهام تماس بگیرید.
ضمناً زیاد رو ادبیات ریسک نکنید ارزشش رو نداره. برای خوب زدن ادبیات باید خیلی جدی بخونیدش.

----------


## shjafari92

> سلام خسته نباشیدبخاطرپاسخ جامعتون .من چون خودمومیشناسم میگم 50اخه من اصلن وقت نمیکنم به سوالای ردینگ زبان جواب بدم توعمومیاکم میارم همشم بخاطرادبیاتمه


سلام دوست عزیز
در ابتدا میخوام یه سوالی ازت بپرسم میشه به من بگی چرا اینقدر خودتو دست کم میگیری؟؟؟از الآن!!!کدوم قانون نا نوشته ای گفته که اگه آدم ضعفی داشته باشه دیگه نمیتونه جبرانش کنه!!!شما از الان بباید به فکر پیشرفت و تقویت نقاط ضعفت باشی نه اینکه میخوای چه درصدی تو کنکور کسب کنی !!

اگه تو ادبیات وقت کم میاری خب از الان تو آزمونهای آزمایشی مدیریت زمان رو تمرین کن اگه تو پاسخ به ریدینگ زبان مشکل داری که مشکل خیلیا هستش خب تمرین کن مثلا اولا که نباید متن رو بخونی بعد بری سراغ سوالایی که گزینه های کوتاهتری داره و در آخر سوالایی که با توجه به متنه و خیلی راهکارهای دیگه برای تقویت نقاط ضعف وجود داره ازت میخوام از الان نگی نمیتونم و نمیشه!!!!

کافیه تو هر آزمون آزمایشی که تو فاصله 2یا3هفته هستن به 1یا2سوال بیشتر از آزمون قبلیت جواب بدی اونوقت بعداز ی مدت خودت افزایش درصدت رو متوجه خواهی شد....
شما فرداهای زیادی پیش روت هست اگر قدرشون رو بدونی..
به امید موفقیت شما و همه ی کنکوریهای عزیز

----------


## بیات

سلام دوست خوبم توپاسخ به ردینگ زبان احساس نمیکنم مشکل داشته باشم فقط کمبودوقت میارم خودمم یه خورده ناامیدم ولی باحرفات حالموعوض کردی مرسی ازراهنماییت

----------


## بیات

اقاشایان شماخودتون باهوشید یعنی مدرسه تیزهوشان درس خوندید یاباهوش متوسط وتلاش خیلی زیادموفق شدیدتوکنکور؟؟اگه احساس نمی کنید خصوصیه جوابموبدید!!!

----------


## shjafari92

> سلام دوست خوبم توپاسخ به ردینگ زبان احساس نمیکنم مشکل داشته باشم فقط کمبودوقت میارم خودمم یه خورده ناامیدم ولی باحرفات حالموعوض کردی مرسی ازراهنماییت


خیلی خوشحالم کردی خواهش میکنم وظیفه است
موفق باشی

----------


## بیات

حتا جوابموبدید مهمه برام زوووووووووووووووووووودبجو  ابید

----------


## afshar

> سلام من امسال کنکور دادم ولی از نتیجه راضی نیستم خونده بودم ولی نتیجه نگرفتم بنظرخودم مشکل ازاینکه سرجلسه استرس شدید دارم زبانوتو ازمون ازمایشی50می زدم ولی سرجلسه کنکور استرس گرفتم5درصدزدم استرسم طوریه که بعضی گزینه ها روانگار نمیبینم لطفا برا سال اینده کمکم کنید



سلام . در این مورد باید بگم که هر چقدر تست و تمرین و شبیه ساز شما از سر جلسه آزمون بیشتر باشه این اتفاقات کمتر میفته . 
 برای کسب یک روحیه خوب . فایل های انگیزشی . کارگاه انگیزشی سایت خودم رو گوش بدین

----------


## szafaranchi

پیشنهاد میکنم در طی سال زیر نظر یک مشاور در یک کنکور آزمایشی استاندارد و پر تعداد شرکت کنید تا با شبیه سازی شرایط در جلسه کنکور چیزی جدیدی برای ایجاد تنش در شما وجود نداشته با شد

----------


## Mahmoodi__M.20

> گرامرش عالیه.یعنی من گرامرواز این کتاب میفهمم ولی امسال زیاد ازش استفاده نکردم استرسم بزرگترین مشکلمه که برای تمام درسام دارم  ولی توزبانم خیلی تاثیرگذاشت میتونی کمکم کنی یانه


زبان انگلیسی رو به روش مبحثی بخوانید.
یعنی طبق بودجه بندی هر مبحث، وقت و انرژی متناسب با اون مبحث رو صرف کنید. با مبحثی خواندن می توانید  در طول سال، سوال به سوال در کنکور پیش روید و پس از تسلط بر هر مبحث ، تعداد سوالهای مرتبط با مبحث را که در کنکور می توانید پاسخ دهید  حدس بزنید و درصد احتمالی خود و وضعیت هر مقطع زمانی خود در درس زبان را بسنجید.

----------


## Mahmoodi__M.20

> من صددرصدکه نمیخام بزنم 50 بسه میتونم 50 بزنم؟میشه چندسوال درمورددرس خوندنتون بپرسم؟؟


با سلام ! ضمن تایید پاسخ های مشاوران محترم، 
شما باید بخاطر داشته باشید وقت بسیار است. شما می توانید در یک دوره 2 ماهه تا 4 ماهه درصد زبان خودتون رو از 5 به 50 ویا از 5 به بالاتر از 50 برسونید. استرس شما بخاطر عدم اعتماد بنفستون هست.
اگر اعتماد بنفس نداشته  باشد 50 درصد کار رو خراب میکنید. در هر حال این مطلب رو فراموش نکنید که شما می توانید درصد زبان را تا 100 ارتقاء دهید. انسان هستید و دارای توانایی های فوق العاده. تو امضام نوشتم. امید و پشتکار ملاک اصلی موفقیته نه استعداد ذاتی. هر چند استعداد نقش داره ولی استعداد شرط اصلی نیست.
پیروز باشید. 
محمودی

----------

